# V.t. orientalis



## africancichlidau (Apr 29, 2005)

What size enclosure would you guys reccommend for a few of these little beauties?


----------



## hugsta (Apr 29, 2005)

4x2x2 IMO. But, if you can go bigger, why not. My 3 ackies are in a 4x2x2 and they are about 50cm TL.


----------



## africancichlidau (Apr 29, 2005)

Do they need the height Huggy? Climbers yeah?


----------



## hugsta (Apr 29, 2005)

Yeh, they do love to climb, some nice small hollow logs are great, gives them something to hide in and climb on. I personally prefer the orientalis to the V.t.tristis as well. And don't forget, they love the heat.... Plenty of hides is imortant as well, especially somewhere they can touch their back and stomach on, so low in height.


----------



## bigguy (Apr 29, 2005)

4 x 2 x 2 enclosure with top opening lid. They are very fast and have a habit of running over your shoulders and escaping with front opening doors


----------



## africancichlidau (Apr 29, 2005)

Gentlemen, I thank you for your advice  I am thinking of getting a few of these little beauties as I miss having the Lizzies so much  What do you guys reckon a fair price for these is?


----------



## hugsta (Apr 29, 2005)

Good question Afro, as I haven't seen many orientalis for sale, PM me how much they are as I am curious as to their price.


----------



## bigguy (Apr 29, 2005)

The way monitor prices have plunged the last 2 years I would not be paying anymore then $250 ea for them. They are a pleasure to own, but remember when heated theres not much faster.


----------



## africancichlidau (Apr 29, 2005)

Thanks Guys


----------



## indicus (Apr 30, 2005)

Most monitors have dropped as bigguy said, however these monitors are simply awesome, and i for one, would ask to see pic's of the parents....If they had a really red/orange viabrant pattern, on a pastel yellow B/G, i'd pay whatever the asking price.....Keep in mind that monitors have dropped dramatically in price; however watch the prices slowly rise again on some species, due to poor breeding and public demand.....very nice monitors


----------



## Pike01 (Apr 30, 2005)

so where are the pics, there must be some nice ones out there


----------



## Pike01 (Apr 30, 2005)

so where are the pics, there must be some nice ones out there


----------



## womas4me (Apr 30, 2005)

A pic.


----------



## indicus (Apr 30, 2005)

Thats different again; red B/G, with white circles.....Beautifull


----------



## womas4me (Apr 30, 2005)

Its tristis tristis. Posted the pic because no others. Very fast. Oh, did i mention it's VERY FAST.


----------



## indicus (Apr 30, 2005)

They can move, thats for sure..... :lol:


----------



## womas4me (Apr 30, 2005)

Oh yeah, they fast. I've given this one away. Should have a nice home where it's going.


----------



## indicus (Apr 30, 2005)

Yeah, out the cage, onto the floor and straight out the door.........


----------



## Pike01 (Apr 30, 2005)

Heres a Townsville one


----------



## Retic (Apr 30, 2005)

I have both tristis and orientalis and they are just awesome. By the way if anyone knows of a definite female orientalis could they point me in the right direction ? Thanks


----------



## trader (Apr 30, 2005)

> so where are the pics, there must be some nice ones out there



Ad 511-801 on the HerpTrader has pix of the hatchlings for sale, along with an adult male.


----------



## stockeh (Apr 30, 2005)

hey phil i have a mate in fitzroy with hatchies for sale at the moment if you are interested let me know and i will forward his number to you

Take care
Matt


----------



## sobrien (Apr 30, 2005)

I've kept a few of these guys and I love em to death. At the moment i've got two hatchies (the ones on the herp shop). Their pretty easy to keep but the little guys can sometimes demand a lot of time. Hot basking spot, plenty of SECURE branches and hollow logs and lots of food. Don't make the mistake of having branches just placed in the enclosure, I've already lost one from it being crushed by a branch that I thought was secure. I would give adults as much climbing space as you can because mine love to climb. A lot of keepers recommend at least 1m square to keep them in. I plan to set up a little breeding project with these guys and am looking at enclosures around 150 L x 75 D x 90cm H. 

I would be very interested if anyone has some really nice animals. Matt I would love that guys email if you have it.

Good luck phil


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2005)

Thats a nice freckled monitor there pike there similar in colour in parts of QLd such as MT Perry with less orange and pink to redish spots through the lighter colour.Caught one at alice springs that was the drab brown variety tristis and saw one at mataranka springs that was like a freckled although less colourful than the eastern varieties.


----------



## sobrien (May 6, 2005)

Hey guys I have a quick question.
Check out the V.T. Orientalis hatchies available. Would you call that adult male a tristis tristis or a tristis orientalis?
I've got 2 hatchies from those adults but I reckon they could be classed as V. T. Tristis. Would love to know what the other keepers of these animals think.
Simo


----------



## craig23 (May 14, 2005)

t.tristis are black headed forms and o.tristis are freckled or spotted form, you sure that pic isnt o.tristis. I would say by looking at it it is.

Craig


----------



## craig23 (May 14, 2005)

oh, just relised i was only on page one...im refering to the pic on the first page that says its t.tristis., look to me like a O.tristis like the one on this page 

craig


----------



## sobrien (May 14, 2005)

Yea I would have said the one on the previous page was just a North Western Freckled (assuming that's where it's from). To me it's got too much colour and too many spots to be t.tristis. Either way it's beautiful and womas you can feel free to get me one of the same!


----------



## instar (May 14, 2005)

Beautiful Animal.........sigh, one day!


----------



## indicus (May 14, 2005)

The third pic down instar........thats what call a hot Orientalis!!!; very similar to speciems seen west of Mt Isa.....


----------



## sobrien (May 14, 2005)

hey indicus do you know of anyone keeping really nice tristis/t.orientalis in captivity. I am looking for some really nice animals to add to begin a breeding colony.

Sim


----------



## indicus (May 14, 2005)

Not of hand mate, but i will ask a few mates, and let you know.......


----------



## sobrien (May 14, 2005)

That'd be fantastic, thanks heaps!


----------



## hugsta (May 15, 2005)

There are some very nice orientallis around, their colour range is pretty awesome.


----------



## Retic (May 15, 2005)

Yeah me  



sobrien said:


> hey indicus do you know of anyone keeping really nice tristis/t.orientalis in captivity. I am looking for some really nice animals to add to begin a breeding colony.
> 
> Sim


----------



## sobrien (May 15, 2005)

Ok then Boa, prove it with pictures  :twisted: If you are right your prize is letting me buy them from you


----------



## Retic (May 15, 2005)

I can certainly show you photo's but I wont be able to pick up my prize as they are most definitely not for sale.


----------



## sobrien (May 15, 2005)

raspberries...oh well I look forward to the piccies, that's the next best thing.


----------



## hugsta (May 15, 2005)

Yes boa, show the goods......


----------



## Retic (May 15, 2005)

This is my male orientalis, he is very lonely and needs a mate so anyone with a lone female can they please get in touch


----------



## Retic (May 15, 2005)

This is my big male tristis tristis, he has been separated from the female for a little while to let her get a bit of food and get some condition for this season, he tends to hog the food and she gets none. That would explain why he looks so sorry for himself. :lol:


----------



## sobrien (May 15, 2005)

Very nice boa! He certainly does look sorry for himself lol.


----------



## Retic (May 15, 2005)

He is definitely missing his girlfriend, I will re introduce them as soon as I have built there new home.


----------

